# Bidding a Trucking Center (UPS)



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Good morning, a few years ago i picked up an account in this area. fortunately i have been able to pick up a few more contracts in the area to add some density to our snow business. in the picture below i currently have everything in red. We are plowing the current properties with 1 truck and 2 skid steers with 10 foot pushers. i also have another truck on a route a few blocks away that is a little light so if needed he acts as reinforcement. i have 1 Freightliner with an 11 foot plow and 5 yard sander that has been sitting for the past two years because i have not been able to find work for it. i also am very close to purchasing a loader in the spring and one more skid steer. i think on this account a loader, dump truck, skid should be able to handle it. if this where a normal parking lot i would have no issue pricing it out and bidding on it, however when it comes to trucking centers that are open 24/7 i have no idea or experience on what the clean up time is like. im assuming trucks are going to be in the way all night, that is a given. i can only guess to think that they would want to move all of the trailers after a storm to clean the lot up. The golden egg on this trucking center is they have a storage and staging area where you can literally keep your equipment year round with a salt shed rite there. which would be awesome for servicing the existing contracts we also have.

If anyone has any experience with bidding or working trucking centers i would seriously appreciate the help.

Thank you!


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

What's the question?

Do you have any 24 hour retail accounts? Medical facilities?

Are you trying to bid it seasonal or per service?


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

they ask for pricing for per inch and seasonal.

i have one 24/7 account but that is just car traffic.

the unknown is time moving trailers. etc.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Hard to bid something when you don't know the level of service they are expecting...Such as..Everytime a trailer is moved do they expect you to plow that area...I would first find out what level of service they are expecting then move forward from there with the bidding process


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

thats what i was thinking. i jsut didnt know if anyone had any input on similar accounts.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

A site like that depending on what's agreed upon...Your gonna be there pretty much every day..Between site checks and moving snow...I would find out what the expectations are first...Why are they looking for a new contractor?


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

they arnt. but neither where any of the other properties surrounding them that the same contractor used to do.


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

Broncslefty7 said:


> they arnt. but neither where any of the other properties surrounding them that the same contractor used to do.


So you are going after them, I guess one could say poaching. Funny I am currently thinking about this myself. Was wondering, do you just toss out an estimate for them and leave it with the property owner or the tenant?

Have you called them and asked if they are happy with their current service? What have you found works best?


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

i have spoken with the property manager, and the regional guy. they arnt unhappy with the company they have, but are always looking for competitive bids. i mean every other property we have has been "poached" and not even by low balling the price. Theres still some people out there willing to pay for quality. its amazing what a snow management plan can do for you. ill send you one if you want. message me your email. which account are you look at? i think your south from me.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

We do a ups distribution center, it's a crazy amount of work and a very high level of service required. Zero tolerance.

And yes we clean under every trailer as they move them the following day(s).


----------

